# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Is Lucid Dreaming Dangerous in any way?

## Darklord1515

I'm not saying that I want to stop it, it's FUN, but I'm just asking if it have effect on the health.
Oh, anybody know good tips to dream lucid more frequently?

----------


## jblb2424

Lucid dreaming has no effect on your health NEGATIVELY what so ever. Don't let anyone tell you it does, because they're wrong. Positively, lucid dreaming can help you with problem solving, creativity, and getting over various fears in our daily lives, such as stage freight.

As some tips to lucid dream more frequently, ALWAYS keep a dream journal and never slack off with it, Keep a steady and stable sleep schedule, and I would try eating more "lucid" foods such as bananas and cheese. Additionally, heres a list of common lucidity techniques that you can try out.

-MILD(Mnemonic induced lucid dream)
-DILD(Dream induced lucid dream)
-ADA(All day Awareness)
-Wild(Wake Induced Lucid Dream)
-DEILD(Dream Exit Initiated Lucid Dream)

I would have added links to tutorials for these methods but i don't know how >.>. Good luck!

----------


## Scionox

There's absolutely nothing dangerous in lucid dreaming, being aware of dreaming doesn't make anything dangerous.  :smiley: 
As for the tips, the frequency of lucid dreaming generally improves with practice and as you increase your awareness, you can check tutorials around here for ways to improve:
Induction Methods and Techniques Official dreamviews tutorials  :Peek: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/13212...ods-dilds.html For some tips on DILD method.
http://www.dreamviews.com/wild/13181...prep-part.html Guide on awareness.
http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...kingyoshi.html ADA, many people have success increasing awareness with it.  :poof:

----------


## Darklord1515

Thanks! I hope I have more Lucid Dreams now!

Thanks you for your reply!

I mean if I start Lucid Dreaming, will I be able to Dream normally Again? I think this is an important question that most people need an answer for, right?

Most people could quit lucid Dreaming because they are afraid of not having normal dreams again...

----------


## gab

If you are like most of us, not having lucid dreams naturaly, without any effort, then you have to work for your lucids. If you stop working for it, you may get a stray lucid once in a while. But you will not be having them as often as when you practice.

----------


## Darklord1515

Oh well. Lucid Dreaming here I come! ::banana::

----------


## Micael

Go for it bud  ::banana::

----------


## Nhuc

It is a powerful tool that can change your whole outlook on life, so if you consider that dangerous, but good luck.

----------


## TheModernNinja

Once you start Lucid Dreaming, you probably won't want any normal dreams ever again. But you will inevitably get them :S

TMN

----------

